# Any New birds at your feeders?



## duxdog (Apr 13, 2008)

It has been a good year around my yard and feeders. I thought I would see if anyone else was seeing any birds you don't normally see.

I have a pair of Orchard Orioles on my Hummer feeder and a Rufus Sided Towhee coming into my bird feeder.


----------



## tom hodges (Nov 20, 2010)

I have 6 oriles and 1 hummingbird so far.....I have a new bird this year, looks like a large sparrow with black & white stripes on top of his head....also have 1 blue bird so far, last year had 2 blue birds...I sure enjoy watchin the birds


----------



## 2Lungs (Mar 18, 2008)

tom hodges said:


> I have 6 oriles and 1 hummingbird so far.....I have a new bird this year, looks like a large sparrow with black & white stripes on top of his head....also have 1 blue bird so far, last year had 2 blue birds...I sure enjoy watchin the birds


 We also have the looks like large sparrow with black & white stripes on their head. Haven't been able to ID them yet?


----------



## TrishnColtonBirders (Mar 15, 2011)

It's a white crowned sparrow, I have it at my feeders too and looked him up yesterday. Neat looking guy.


----------



## duxdog (Apr 13, 2008)

TrishnColtonBirders said:


> It's a white crowned sparrow, I have it at my feeders too and looked him up yesterday. Neat looking guy.


Yep, I have 6 or 7 at my feeder this year every day. I had 1 or 2 last year.


----------



## coldog22 (Sep 14, 2010)

my teacher has a few feaders outside his classroom window. he gets alot of blue jays


----------



## outdooralex (Jan 7, 2002)

Last week we had a 2 Indigo Buntings around for a couple of days and haven't seen them since. We also have 2 bluebirds nesting in our blue bird house. Been seeing a variety of birds, hummingbirds at the feeder, tons of finches, wrens making their nest in the wren house ,grossbeaks and then the normal birds. Its been alot of fun watching them this spring.


----------



## jackbob42 (Nov 12, 2003)

We've had an indigo back and forth a few times today.
We seem to see them for a few days and then they move on.
I guess they don't like our food. :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## trout (Jan 17, 2000)

The list from yesterday
Harris sparrow
White Crowned Sparrow
White Throated Sparrow
Goldfinch
Brown Thrasher
Black and White Warbler
Yellow Rumped Warbler
Spotted Towhee
Brown Headed Cow birds Male and Female
Amer. Robin
Eurasian Collored Dove
Morning Dove
Ring Necked Pheasant

Also saw a few on the way to work
Shrike 
Amer Avocet
Golden Eagle
Turkey Vulture
Hungarian Partridge
Sharptailed grouse
Northern Shovler
Canvasback
Pintail
Blue wing teal
Ruddy duck
Western Meadowlark
American Golden Plover
and a few more.
All in a 20 minute ride to work.
Oh I saw three other cars on the road too!


----------



## duxdog (Apr 13, 2008)

Awesome. I have spent time working all around the country. I love seeing the different birds. Especially the waterfowl in the spring in ND.


----------



## TrishnColtonBirders (Mar 15, 2011)

I had orioles and rose breasted grosbeaks but now they are gone haven't seen em in a few days.  sure hope they come back.


----------



## bronc72 (Nov 25, 2008)

We have a bunch of white crowned sparrows, been here awhile . Figure they should be moving north anytime now.


----------



## M1Garand (Apr 12, 2006)

2Lungs said:


> We also have the looks like large sparrow with black & white stripes on their head. Haven't been able to ID them yet?





TrishnColtonBirders said:


> It's a white crowned sparrow, I have it at my feeders too and looked him up yesterday. Neat looking guy.


White crowned sparrows aren't very big (as are most sparrows). Look up the female Rose Breasted Grosbeak as I'm thinking that's what you're seeing.


----------



## 2Lungs (Mar 18, 2008)

M1Garand said:


> White crowned sparrows aren't very big (as are most sparrows). Look up the female Rose Breasted Grosbeak as I'm thinking that's what you're seeing.


 Nope what Iam seeing aren't female GB (female GB are on the the feeder) while the White crowned sparrows? are feeding on the ground.


----------



## k9wernet (Oct 15, 2007)

I saw my first *Eastern Towhee* (Rufous Sided, whatever) yesterday. The day before we had a *Rose Breasted Grossbeak* fly into our window and break its neck. Sad to see, but fun to pick up and show the kids! I've also seen our first *yellow warbler, american redstart, brown creeper* (not on the feeder though), and *Carolina Wren*.

Add that to our now daily visitors of:

Chickadees,
Nuthatches,
Titmice,
Goldfinches,
Purple Finches,
Downy Woodpeckers,
Cardinals,
Mourning Doves

And probably a few more I'm not thinking of right now.

It's been a good Spring since getting rid of the Sparrows!

KW


----------



## UNCLE AL (Jan 5, 2002)

I've had very few if any birds at my feeders, I usually fill it every day, but it's been at the half full mark for about a week, and the suet cakes are still there. Haven't seen any hummers yet.


----------



## MuskyDan (Dec 27, 2001)

my wife has the hummers trained to fly right into the house while she is filling the feeders!! Last year she had to rescue a female that couldn't figure out how to get out of the house. Yesterday she was holding the feeders and they'd land on it while she was sitting there.


----------



## M1Garand (Apr 12, 2006)

2Lungs said:


> Nope what Iam seeing aren't female GB (female GB are on the the feeder) while the White crowned sparrows? are feeding on the ground.


Ok, I saw a mention of larger and thought that's what you may be seeing. Also check the white throated sparrow as they are similar but have a white throat with the head stripes and the bill is a different color. Here's a decent online resource if you don't have a field guide or bird book handy:

http://identify.whatbird.com/mwg/_/0/attrs.aspx


----------



## UNCLE AL (Jan 5, 2002)

The birds finally returned and cleaned out the feeder and the suet cakes. Also had a new bird today. Couldn't find it in my bird books. It was bright blue almost shiny about the size of a sparrow. real pretty. Never seen one before.


----------



## trout (Jan 17, 2000)

UNCLE AL said:


> The birds finally returned and cleaned out the feeder and the suet cakes. Also had a new bird today. Couldn't find it in my bird books. It was bright blue almost shiny about the size of a sparrow. real pretty. Never seen one before.


Stunning birds in the right light!
[ame="http://www.google.com/search?tbm=isch&hl=en&source=hp&biw=1020&bih=537&q=indigo+bunting&btnG=Search+Images&gbv=2&aq=f&aqi=g10&aql=&oq="]indigo bunting - Google Search[/ame]


----------



## William H Bonney (Jan 14, 2003)

Backlash said:


> Believe it or not as far as I could identify were a pair of yellow headed black birds


Probably a bobolink. 

Today I saw a white-breasted nuthatch on the neighbors tree, never seen one of those before.


----------



## Backlash (May 27, 2001)

William H Bonney said:


> Probably a bobolink.
> 
> Today I saw a white-breasted nuthatch on the neighbors tree, never seen one of those before.


Nope, sorry was not a bobolink. Looked nuthing like them. Body was all black and the head was a very distinctive yellow. Pretty cool looking bird.


----------



## pikestalker (Dec 30, 2010)

I have the norms, Blue Jays, and stuff like that. I love my yellow flinchs over on the one tree. I do though get a special visit by a matching set of flickers. Have had them for a couple of years. They are so special and fun to watch. They watch us as well. Also we get a redtail that has came down a couple of times. Came down one time to fast and hit the front door. Scared the heck out of my wife.


----------



## turkey track (Sep 18, 2008)

My oriole feeders seem to attract a wide variety of birds other than orioles. House finches, chickadees, sparrows, and now a gray catbird. Never saw one before, but really a cool looking bird with a distinct call.


----------



## k9wernet (Oct 15, 2007)

Woke up on Saturday to see two male red-winged blackbirds perched on my feeder. Not an uncommon bird at all, but I've NEVER seen one at a feeder.

I took a picture... just need to track down the data cable for my camera!

KW


----------

